# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > **CONFIDENTIAL** BLOOD TESTING and 5 Day STEROID CLEANSE! >  Worried about Mid Cycle Blood Work

## DNSource

Got bloods back from Test done 6 weeks in
32 years old
5'10"
190
About 12% BF


CYCLE:

Started with anavar week 1-6 75 EOD
Weeks 1-12 -100mg EOD test prop
1-12 -100mg Mast P EOD
1-12 - Aromasin 12.5 EOD 



I'm really conerned with a couple test out of range (see attached)

CHOLESTEROL, TOTAL = 246 HIGH 125-200 mg/dL 
HDL CHOLESTEROL = 14 LOW > OR = 40 mg/dL 
LDL-CHOLESTEROL = 214 HIGH <130 mg/dL (calc)
CHOL/HDLC RATIO = 17.6 HIGH < OR = 5.0 (calc) 
NON HDL CHOLESTEROL = 232 HIGH mg/dL (calc) 
ALKALINE PHOSPHATASE = 29 LOW 40-115 U/L 
FSH = <0.7 LOW 1.6-8.0 mIU/mL
LH = <0.2 LOW 1.5-9.3 mIU/mL 



TESTOSTERONE , TOTAL, LC/MS/MS = 2549 250-1100 ng/dL


I'm really concerned with my cholesterol, anything I should be adding to bring those levels back to normal? I'm eliminating red meats and throwing in more fish and fibers

----------


## Mr.BB

Real bad HDL.

If its not normal for you and its only for the cycle period is not really a big problem, of course IF it goes back to inside range after cycle.

Bet you dont eat fruit and veggies. Raw greens are great for improving cholesterol, just dont use fat dressing and allow at least 30 minutes before you eat meat/fat products. Also fruit smoothies (no milk) are great for it, just dont drink it while you eat potato chips or burguer lol

----------


## Iceberg

Why are you taking anavar eod?

----------


## kelkel

> Why are you taking anavar eod?


Was thinking that myself. On a positive note, your liver values are awesome! 
Waste of money checking LH & FSH when on cycle.
My bet is your chol has been bad way before this cycle, you just did not know it.

----------


## DNSource

> Was thinking that myself. On a positive note, your liver values are awesome! 
> Waste of money checking LH & FSH when on cycle.
> My bet is your chol has been bad way before this cycle, you just did not know it.


It was a typo, I'm taking it ED. I was surprised that my Liver levels were fine after the var and occasional wine with the wifey. 

I've been taking LIV52...guess that helped out

----------


## DNSource

> Real bad HDL.
> 
> If its not normal for you and its only for the cycle period is not really a big problem, of course IF it goes back to inside range after cycle.
> 
> Bet you dont eat fruit and veggies. Raw greens are great for improving cholesterol, just dont use fat dressing and allow at least 30 minutes before you eat meat/fat products. Also fruit smoothies (no milk) are great for it, just dont drink it while you eat potato chips or burguer lol


You are absolutely right, I haven't been eating enough fruits or veggies

----------


## MrFreshmaker

> You are absolutely right, I haven't been eating enough fruits or veggies


High LDL is from Anavar . Only 2-3 anavar pills,can raise levels to the roof!

----------


## DNSource

> High LDL is from Anavar. Only 2-3 anavar pills,can raise levels to the roof!


Definitely wont be using that next time. Would you say Epi has less sides?

----------

